# HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?



## Gateway (29. April 2010)

*HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Habe es gestern mit einem 5 m Kabel von Belkin probiert ohne Probleme kein Inputlap und gestochen scharfes Bild.
Aber mir reichen die 5 m nicht muss ja aussen am Raum verlegt werden, also 7,5 sind schon minimum was ich brauche.
Ist diese Länge noch vertretbar oder sollte ich das lieber lassen.


----------



## Der_Major (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Ich habe meinen PC auch mit einem 7,5m langen Hdmi kabel (sogar ein billiges von Amazon)mit dem Fernseher verbunden und keine Probleme damit. hatte vorher ein 3m Kabel, ist aber kein Unterschied bemerkbar . Gruß Major


----------



## enterthephil (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Alles bis ca. 15m sollte bedenkenlos gehen....danach wirds schon kritisch!


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Bei mehr als 15m würde ich nen Repeater einsetzen, alles darunter klappt problemlos.


----------



## strucki200 (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Es kommt auch auf die Kabelqualität an. Das Billige reichen bis 5m , daüber sollte man schon ein bisschen investieren.

Ich habe jetzt für 5m ca 45€ bezahlt und habe ein top Kabel ohne Fehler


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

45€ ist aber schon ziehmlich teuer.
für 5m würde ich max. 15€ ausgeben.
Für 15 Dann vielleicht soo 35€.


----------



## Gateway (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Keiner da der ein 15m Kabel in verwendung hat?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*



Gateway schrieb:


> Keiner da der ein 15m Kabel in verwendung hat?


15m sind kein Problem, allerdings musst du da schon investieren in ein ordentliches Kabel (Monsta-Kabel zum Beispiel). Dann hast du auch noch über diese extreme Länge ein Störfreies Signal ohne bemerkbaren Verlust.


----------



## slayerdaniel (30. April 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*



strucki200 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt für 5m ca 45€ bezahlt und habe ein top Kabel ohne Fehler



Ich würde auch bei 15 Metern erstmal ein "billiges" bei Amazon testen. Z.B.
HDMI-Verbindungskabel, 15,00 Meter, HDMI--Stecker auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Falls es nicht gewünscht funktioniert kann man es immer noch zurück schicken. In der Regel sollte das aber Problemlos funktionieren


----------



## strucki200 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Ja gut es kommt auch immer drauf an was da so drann hängt 
Da sind bei mir die 45€ schon gut angelegt, wozu ein teures Ausgabegerät wenn das Kabel Probleme macht ,weil man zu knauserig war 

Aber ich denke auch er kann erstmal ein biliges testen


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Ich würde auch bei 15 Metern erstmal ein "billiges" bei Amazon testen. Z.B.
> HDMI-Verbindungskabel, 15,00 Meter, HDMI--Stecker auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Falls es nicht gewünscht funktioniert kann man es immer noch zurück schicken. In der Regel sollte das aber Problemlos funktionieren



Werde das auch so machen.
Wenn der Umbau fertig ist bestelleich dort mal incl. HDMI 90° Winkelstecker.


----------



## iGreggy (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Soweit ich weiß soll alles über 5m Mist sein. Das war früher wohl mal so. Das ist ähnlich wie bei USB Kabeln, da muss man nach paar Metern auch was anderes haben. Aber teste ruhig erst mal ein billiges Kabel, ein teures von Öhlbach kannst du immer noch holen (die sind aber echt teuer). Viel Erfolg


----------



## Gateway (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Tja vorallem da es ja eh nur Sinnloses rumgespiele meinerseits ist. Wenn das alles klappt mit dem Kabel wird es wohl eh nicht genutzt.


----------



## Iceananas (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: HDMI Kabel was ist das max. Länge?*

Beim Kabel gibt es kaum bedenken, nimm das billige von Amazon und gut ist. 
LAN Kabeln übertragen auch bis zu nem Gigabit und da verlangt keiner für 45€ für 15m ö.Ö

Mein 5M-Kabel hat keine 10$ gekostet und das bild ist bei 1080p gestochen scharf, ich frage mich wieso ich mehr Geld hätte ausgeben sollen.

HDMI ist digital, da kommt entweder ein Bild oder es kommt kein Bild, der Mythos von gutem und schlechtem Bild von analog-Zeiten hält aber immer noch an. Natürlich sollte das Signal noch ausreichend stark am Ende ankommen, aber bei 10m ist es kein Problem.


----------

